# Comprension del valor de un Condensador 470nK



## adri_hs_7 (Dic 31, 2008)

Saludos a todos y buen año! 

Tenia una pregunta muy tonta. Tengo un condensador que pone:

470nK
      63

No entiendo su valor. Alguien me lo podria determinar?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 31, 2008)

470 nanofaradios con un +/-10% de tolerancia y 63 voltios

*470n* -> valor
*K* -> tolerancia (F = +/- 1%, G = +/- 2%, J = +/- 5%, K = +/- 10%, M = +/- 20%)
*63* -> voltaje

Espero que te sirva


----------



## adri_hs_7 (Dic 31, 2008)

graciaas 

que gran foro y que gran gente


----------



## Josden (Ene 17, 2012)

y por ejemplo si tengo un capacitor con esta lectura 2A474K
a que valor corresponde en nf y pF


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2012)

Josden dijo:


> y por ejemplo si tengo un capacitor con esta lectura 2A474K
> a que valor corresponde en nf y pF


Corresponde a 470nF o a 470,000pF


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 18, 2012)

y el 2A a que se refiere entonces ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> y el 2a a que se refiere entonces ?


2J = 630vcd, 2E = 250vcd, 2A = 100vcd


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 19, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> 2J = 630vcd, 2E = 250vcd, 2A = 100vcd



No tendrás una tabla o una página/guia donde poder referenciar esas cosas y más respecto a los capacitores???


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 19, 2012)

Sainicus dijo:


> No tendrás una tabla o una página/guia donde poder referenciar esas cosas y más respecto a los capacitores???


Sip. La acabo de subir al foro.
En este enlace es donde se encuentran este tipo de tablas.
No exactamente para capacitores, son para componentes SMD de todo tipo.
Suerte y hasta luego...


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 19, 2012)

OK, muchas gracias por las molestias... saludos.


----------

